# Singapore vs Australia life style



## pliksa (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi guys, i got an opportunity to move to sydney from singapore. I am bit worried to move to a new unknown place. Do you have any idea the advantages and disadvantages about SG over sydney.

I am in SG almost 10 years and whole family is under PR. Apprciate your suggestions


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

pliksa said:


> Hi guys, i got an opportunity to move to sydney from singapore. I am bit worried to move to a new unknown place. Do you have any idea the advantages and disadvantages about SG over sydney.
> 
> I am in SG almost 10 years and whole family is under PR. Apprciate your suggestions


If you are a SG pr, What are the things influencing you to move into an unknown country?
Note down the items and then compare.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been to Singapore and have lived in Australia for 4 years. If I get to choose, I would select Singapore way over Sydney.

Singapore has all the good things a proper city can offer. Modern infrastructure (excellent public transport, internet, etc), safety, cleanliness, culture, food, adjacency to many countries, excellent education...

Sydney has less pollution, a beautiful harbour and beautiful beaches, cooler climate, laidback atmosphere and the lack of any of the above.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

Like what has already been said, Singapore is a clean and safe place.

But some of the cons about s'pore are:
Stress - Working in S'pore is very stressful. Even for the children studying under the s'pore school system can be very stressful.
Work-Life Balance - There is no work-life balance in s'pore.

Australia offers better work-life balance and there is no stress working or studying in Australia.

Mike


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

I never worked in Singapore but from humble opinion its a very small country where opportunities are limited and life is very expensive , yes, education and infrastructure are superb but all comes at a price


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I worked in singapore for 5+ years. Worked in Malaysia. Singapore is a perfect choice for migration during 2005 - 2010.

Now it is not for migrants. Lots of changes to immigration, PR, Car ownership, Employment Pass, and Housing made the immigrants to look elsewhere.

If you are a PR with house and well settled. You may not move. But for new entrants, Singapore is definitely not a place to consider. For that matter, If you still prefer, Get employment pass enjoy Singapore and choose a place where it gives an option to settle.


----------



## adobo_expat (Apr 20, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> I worked in singapore for 5+ years. Worked in Malaysia. Singapore is a perfect choice for migration during 2005 - 2010.
> 
> Now it is not for migrants. Lots of changes to immigration, PR, Car ownership, Employment Pass, and Housing made the immigrants to look elsewhere.
> 
> If you are a PR with house and well settled. You may not move. But for new entrants, Singapore is definitely not a place to consider. For that matter, If you still prefer, Get employment pass enjoy Singapore and choose a place where it gives an option to settle.


it depends bro, my wife & i both PR, i've been here for 10yrs, my family (2kids) for 7yrs, but we applied our kids for pr every year for 5x already, always rejected, really no definite criteria for pr selection, now the school fees for foreign students are very high, even we have hdb flat, we already planning to migrate to oz


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

adobo_expat said:


> it depends bro, my wife & i both PR, i've been here for 10yrs, my family (2kids) for 7yrs, but we applied our kids for pr every year for 5x already, always rejected, really no definite criteria for pr selection, now the school fees for foreign students are very high, even we have hdb flat, we already planning to migrate to oz


Yeah, This is what I am talking about. Due to locals pressure, immigration and PR rules are extremely tightened. 

Trust me, I had a nice house and car. My kid born there. Enjoyed Singapore as much as I can. I still love the way Singapore is, except the above issue. If the PR rules are not getting tightened these much, the stay in Singapore will be much more enjoyable.

I recently visited Singapore few months back for business purposes. Lots of changes that are not so attractive. Average Salary hasn't raised, however the cost of living has sky rocketed.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

adobo_expat said:


> it depends bro, my wife & i both PR, i've been here for 10yrs, my family (2kids) for 7yrs, but we applied our kids for pr every year for 5x already, always rejected, really no definite criteria for pr selection, now the school fees for foreign students are very high, even we have hdb flat, we already planning to migrate to oz


My guess is because you have been in Singapore for 10 years and you have not taken up citizenship. 

Probably the Singapore government prefers your kids to be citizens than PRs.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

adobo_expat said:


> it depends bro, my wife & i both PR, i've been here for 10yrs, my family (2kids) for 7yrs, but we applied our kids for pr every year for 5x already, always rejected, really no definite criteria for pr selection, now the school fees for foreign students are very high, even we have hdb flat, we already planning to migrate to oz


All your above said problems are over, if you take citizenship I guess(as he said). Why not considering citizenship. I feel you should be having a fair idea in those 10 years


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

pon.saravanan said:


> Yeah, This is what I am talking about. Due to locals pressure, immigration and PR rules are extremely tightened.
> 
> Trust me, I had a nice house and car. My kid born there. Enjoyed Singapore as much as I can. I still love the way Singapore is, except the above issue. If the PR rules are not getting tightened these much, the stay in Singapore will be much more enjoyable.
> 
> I recently visited Singapore few months back for business purposes. Lots of changes that are not so attractive. Average Salary hasn't raised, however the cost of living has sky rocketed.


You are right though. I am living in Singapore since 2007. Studied my post graduate at NTU and over the period of time continuously rejected for PR. 
Now i have a baby and looking for more secured life . Decided to move Australia end of this year.


----------



## roguetrader (Nov 7, 2017)

I so agree with you. I've lived in Sydney for over 30 years. Alot has changed. But like you said, Sydney is a city that lacks so many things a proper city can offer like Singapore. Sydney is a depressing hole in my own opinion. There is not much culture, other than sports, real time TV shows and and getting into debt at an early age lol. the one thing that puts a sinking feeling in my heart, is the fact that, this is city has not progressed much. You pass through a place like Greenacre, Bankstown, Rooty Hill and it's enough to make you want to leave this city lol. The technology, transportation, infrustructure, education, are behind from the rest of the world. Other than beautiful beaches, a few interesting landmarks, this city has nothing to offer. So I've decided to look for work elsewhere such Singapore. I had been to Changi a few times, and I can honestly say, this city is way way better than Sydney. No city is perfect, but when you can always tell the difference between a proper city and a city that is lagging behind many things.


----------

